# Someone got a deal...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW!! Is that a Working Man J45, do you reckon?


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds too good to be true. Something fishy there?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Too good to be true, or a crackhead selling stolen items.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

A spurned GF/BF getting retribution?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

rcargs96 said:


> WOW!! Is that a Working Man J45, do you reckon?


Those didn't have neck binding. Not sure what model it was...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The pic is small but it looks like a Gibson DSM to me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chibson?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Chibson?


Canibson...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Verne said:


> A spurned GF/BF getting retribution?



Could be.


----------



## Stratotone (Jan 29, 2014)

Pick guard looks very unusual.


----------

